# Handheld GPS



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Garmins GPS 78sc is $200 at West Marine but hurry,sale ends today.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a Garmin 64S that came with a free year of birdseye. Like any handheld, the screen is small so I don't use other than to get a general direction.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

X2 on the Garmin 78sc. I've used mine for several wilderness waterway trip on my yak and a few exploration missions on the gheenoe. Small display, but it's reliable. I've been able to get around 6 hours of almost nonstop use out of a set of AA. Not bad.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I too use my iPhone 6 Plus with Navionics or my iPad mini. I have a mount for it on the center console and a cigarette lighter to keep it plugged in. I have used in the Everglades and the Bahamas.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been beating the heck out of my gamin etrex for years. A set of batteries will last 20+ hours. The screen is small, but it never bothered me and it's accurate to within a couple of yards. And you can get really decent maps for it from gpsfiledepot.com for free.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Not trying to tell you what to do, but, buy a high output backup battery charger for your phone. That's what I do, I can get 2-3 charges out of it. Think I paid $15, which is not much more than a pack of good batteries. I run my phone and an iPad all day. When it gets low I plug it into the backup battery and let it charge. This gives me and my son 3 GPS units that will run the Navionics App. Additionally, I just recently installed a Vexilar T-Box Sonar that works as a sonar and Navionics Chartplotter Combo. Ran it all day for 3 days using this method, just gotta remember to charge the backup battery every night.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

The Garmin base maps that come with their handheld units leave a lot to be desired. You can utilize the Florida Topo maps from gpsfiledepot.com to really enhance what Garmin offers. No where as good as Bluechart cartography but it's decent for your handheld. I carry a GPSMap 78 as a backup on my skiff, as a primary on my kayak, and when hunting. The topo's really make it a lot more usable - I have FL, GA, AL, MS, and LA.


----------

